# Please Sign The Petition



## RetPara (Feb 3, 2016)

I can remember hunting them growing up in Oklahoma and Kansas.  If they can be reintroduced in Yellowstone, viable populations could be established in the Plains states again.









> *Petition seeks return of Yellowstone Jackalope to public lands around parks*
> *By: Ruffin Prevost | April 1, 2012View as "Clean Read"*
> ShareEmail Print
> 
> ...


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 3, 2016)

I can still remember as a kid seeing them occasionally while rabbit hunting. I have a friend who shot one by mistake and the DNR took his shotgun away and fined him.  As I recall, they are at the same level of protection  as the bald eagle.   My kids and I  still hunt the same grounds in northern Minnesota, but it is been years and years since I have seen one in the field. 

Thanks for posting this!


----------



## TLDR20 (Feb 3, 2016)

That is the most absurd looking animal I have ever seen.


----------



## AWP (Feb 3, 2016)

Totally legit. First world problems.


----------



## Blizzard (Feb 3, 2016)

This is arguably the most important and under-reported conservation issue we face today.   If you sign only one petition this year, sign this one.


----------



## x SF med (Feb 3, 2016)

Are they going to introduce the West Texas Jackalope to strengthen the bloodlines?


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Feb 3, 2016)

They are lovable, and love to cuddle, the problems are obvious.


x SF med said:


> Are they going to introduce the West Texas Jackalope to strengthen the bloodlines?



Good point. It has been observed of the West Texas breed, that they have HUGE fangs, and are rather fleet of foot. I have heard stories of the West Texas ones chasing down Jeeps, on open ground, up to 30 MPH. They bite, and deflate all the tires, and then just shred the soft topped models in a matter of minutes. There was some short footage of the West Texas boys showing their fangs in the Johnny Depp movie "The Lone Ranger"; the antlers were not well lit in the short film bite.


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 4, 2016)

Here's a rare picture of the near extinct Canadian Giant Jackalope.  Sadly only a few domesticated breeding pairs remain on ranches out West.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Feb 4, 2016)

Too frigging awesome!


----------



## BuckysBadger24 (Feb 4, 2016)

That's why I shouldn't come on here early.  Waste of good coffee damnit.


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 4, 2016)

Love it.

But even I can do a better PhotoShop job than that.


----------



## Bypass (Feb 4, 2016)

LOL


----------



## x SF med (Feb 4, 2016)

Marauder06 said:


> Love it.
> 
> But even I can do a better PhotoShop job than that.



Photoshop?  Sir, are you impugning the veracity of the membership here?  Those pictures are real dammit!


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Feb 4, 2016)

RackMaster said:


> Here's a rare picture of the near extinct Canadian Giant Jackalope.  Sadly only a few domesticated breeding pairs remain on ranches out West.
> 
> View attachment 14899



I'll bet this ^^^^^ guy is good for 40mph on open ground. Classic pic:-".


----------



## Raptor (Feb 4, 2016)

You guys aren't taking this seriously enough. Don't you feel bad for what the chupacabras did to the northern jackalope population?


----------



## x SF med (Feb 4, 2016)

Raptor said:


> You guys aren't taking this seriously enough. Don't you feel bad for what the chupacabras did to the northern jackalope population?



It was Sasquatches, chupacabras can't handle the winters here, don't you know anything, jeez...


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 4, 2016)

Marauder06 said:


> Love it.
> 
> But even I can do a better PhotoShop job than that.



Whoa!  What's with all the hate and discontent?  All I did was point out that someone is trying to lead the young minds here astray.  I, certainly, would never do anything like that myself.  At least @Freefalling liked the post.


----------



## AWP (Feb 4, 2016)

Marauder06 said:


> Whoa!  What's with all the hate and discontent?  All I did was point out that someone is trying to lead the young minds here astray.  I, certainly, would never do anything like that myself.  At least @Freefalling liked the post.



Sarcasm via the Like feature....just another service I provide.


----------

